# PHP in Joomla



## NiciB (19. Juli 2007)

Ich würde bei Joomla gerne php einbinden, ich hab es bereit mit kl_php probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Ich hab einfach folgden Code eingegeben, aber der wird genauso unverändert wieder ausgegeben:


```
{kl_php} include("http://www.nicolasboesch.at/ehc/ehc_files/stat.php"); {/kl_php}
```

Wie könnte ich noch php Code einbinden ohne Wrapper zu benutzen?


----------



## d2wap (19. Juli 2007)

PHP in eigene Seiten einbinden in Joomla ist nicht ganz so toll... ich meine: Es gibt zwar Möglichkeiten, aber meist sind die eben auch unsicher...

aber noch einfacher ist es, wenn du ein eigenes Component dafür schreiben würdest...


----------



## NiciB (19. Juli 2007)

Aber man muss doch PHP Code in Joomla ausführen können. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass alle Joomla Nutzer nur statischen Content verwenden.

Warum ist es einfacher wenn ich ein eigenes Component dafür schreibe?


----------



## d2wap (19. Juli 2007)

GENAU deswegen gibt es ja Komponenten: Programme, die gewünschte Funktionen etc. für einen gewissen Zweck ausführen.
Somit kann man das Modul nur ausführen, wenn man auch Joomla "startet" (da es praktisch nur ein Include ist)...

Prinzipiell kannst du auch PHP Seiten als Wrapper einbinden, was aber sciherheitsbedenklich ist, wenn du die Datenbank von Joomla damit ansprichst....

Wenn du tatsächlich in einem "static content" oder in einem Newsbeitrag PHP aktivieren möchstest, so kannst du einen Bot wie AddPHP verwenden:
http://www.run-digital.com/addphp_2.html


----------

